# هل صارع يعقوب الله و غلبه؟



## Superbatman (1 فبراير 2009)

السلام لكم 
انا كنت بتصفح مواقع اسلامية ووجدت تلك القصة
"((23وقامَ في اللَّيلِ، فأخذَ اَمرَأَتَيهِ وجارِيَتَيهِ وبنيهِ الأَحَدَ عشَرَ وعَبَرَ مخاضَةَ يبُّوقَ، 24أخذَهُم وَأرسَلَهُم عَبرَ الوادي معَ كُلِّ ما كانَ لَه. 25وبقيَ يعقوبُ وحدَهُ، فصارَعَهُ رَجلٌ حتى طُلوعِ الفَجرِ. 26ولمَّا رأَى أنَّه لا يقوى على يعقوبَ في هذا الصِّراعِ، ضرَبَ حُقَ وِرْكِه فاَنخلَعَ. 27وقالَ لِيعقوبَ: «طَلَعَ الفجرُ فاَترُكْني!» فقالَ يعقوبُ: «لا أتْرُكُكَ حتى تُبارِكَني». 28فقالَ الرَّجلُ: «ما اَسمُكَ؟» قالَ: «اَسمي يعقوبُ». 29فقالَ: «لا يُدعَى اَسمُكَ يعقوبَ بَعدَ الآنَ بل إِسرائيلَ، لأنَّكَ غالَبْتَ اللهَ والنَّاسَ وغلَبْتَ»)). تكوين23:32"
وهو يقول ان يعقوب فلب الرب فى المصارعة فهل ذالك صحيح


----------



## My Rock (1 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ممكن الاجابة عن ذالك السؤال*

أين ذُكر انه صارع الرب و أين ذكر ان يعقوب غلب المصارعة؟

النص يقول ان يعقوب صارع رجل و الرجل (الذي يمثل الحضرة الالهية) طلب من يعقوب ان يتركه, و تركه و بذلك اخذ يعقوب ثقة في مواجهة يعقوب, لان الله اعطاه قوة لغلبة الانسان الذي يمثل الحضرة الالهية و ليس الله بعينه, فالله لا يصارع و لا يُغلب, لكن الله اظهر له رجل بهذه الحضرة ليعطيه قوة و ثقة في مواجهة عيسو التي كان رامياً و ساعياً اليها و خائفاً منها

راجع تفسير النص الكريم: http://www.arabchurch.com/commentaries/father_antonios/Genesis/32


----------



## My Rock (1 فبراير 2009)

تم نقل الموضوع الى الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية


----------



## العقل السليم (9 فبراير 2009)

اذا لما تفسرون كلمة اسرائيل على انها "من غلب الله"


----------



## صوت الرب (9 فبراير 2009)

العقل السليم قال:


> اذا لما تفسرون كلمة اسرائيل على انها "من غلب الله"


من أين أتيت بهذا الكلام ... نجد في سفر التكوين 32 : 28
28 فقال: «لا يدعى اسمك في ما بعد يعقوب، بل إسرائيل (ومعناه: يجاهد مع الله)، لأنك جاهدت مع الله والناس وقدرت».
.
إذن . اسرائيل كلمة اطلقت على يعقوب والذي 
معناه "يجاهد مع ألله" اي الشخص الذي يجاهد من اجل الله.


----------

